# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Tự sự - CKD là ai. Sao mà chảnh quá!

## CKD

Chào các bạn!

Thấy bác hieunguyenkham có nhắc đến CKD, nhưng có vẻ không thiện cảm lắm. Đại ý là CKD không nhiệt tình, chảnh hay giấu nghề gì đó. CKD cũng nhiều lần nghe than phiền về việc này, bạn không phải là người đầu tiên và duy nhất, tức than phiền CKD không nhiệt tình.
Có thể là do các bạn chưa biết và nhất là chưa hiểu CKD  :Smile: 


_Ảnh chỉ mang tính chất minh họa_ 

Trong số các bạn đã nghĩ như thế có thể là thành viên trên diễn đàn này, hoặc khách đã và đang theo dõi diễn đàn. Vậy CKD xin có đôi lời nhắn gửi tới các bạn đã từng hoặc sắp nghĩ CKD như thế. Sau đó nghĩ gì thì tùy các bạn  :Big Grin: .

Với CKD, việc trả lời chung chung là rất thường xuyên khi chưa xác định được mục đích, yêu cầu và người đang nghe trả lời là ai. Vì sao? Nhiều nguyên nhân lắm.

- Nguyên nhân đầu tiên mà mọi người hay nghĩ đến là giấu nghề. Đúng là có giấu thật vì có mấy ai biết CKD làm nghề gì đâu. Quả thật.. thì CKD cũng tham gia chế tạo máy nói chung, CNC nói riêng. Và đó cũng là một trong các khoản thu nhập của CKD. Nhưng CKD không chế những máy mà mấy anh mấy chị trên này đang rao bán ầm ầm cũng như mấy anh chị na đang cố khuếch trương. Nói dể hiểu là CKD không chế máy cho ngành gỗ thông dụng mà CKD phục vụ mảng hẹp, cung cấp giải pháp & thiết bị phục vụ sản xuất, đòi hỏi chính xác, năng suất v.v.... Do đó CKD chẵng sợ phải cạnh tranh với mấy anh em trên này, từ chuyên nghiệp đến nghiệp dư, cũng chẵng sợ phải mất bí quyết kinh doanh gì hết. Do đó chẵng giấu nghề làm chi cho việc chế tạo máy. Nhất là với mấy bạn đam mê chế tạo máy.. làm máy chủ yếu phục vụ đam mê và nhu cầu cá nhân.

- Nguyên nhân kế tiếp là chưa xác định được đối tượng đang trao đổi với mình là ai. Nguyên nhân này thì CKD thường xuyên gặp phải. CKD thường nhận email, điện thoại (có những cuộc điện thoại nhận được lúc 23-24h mới kinh) để hỏi và trao đổi về chế tạo máy. Trong email hoặc cuộc điện thoại chỉ gồm các câu hỏi, yêu cầu, mong muốn. Ít khi thấy phần tự giới thiệu bản thân của người muốn trao đổi. Kiểu như: _Tôi là ABC, biết bạn qua diễn đàn CNCProVN.com, nay tôi muốn làm XYZ bạn có thể góp ý giúp v.v..._ Hoặc nếu có gặp ngoài đời thì cũng.. ít có phần tự giới thiệu. Vậy CKD nên nói gì với người chưa quen, vừa quen? CKD sẽ trao đổi nhiệt tình với những người mà CKD cho là bạn hoặc khách hàng. Người mới làm quen.. có thể sẽ trở thành bạn hoặc khách hàng thì chưa được xem là bạn hoặc khách hàng.
--- Lời khuyên cho các bạn là khi làm quen ai đó.. phần tự giới thiệu rất quan trọng. Sau đó là trình bày rỏ ràng mục đích của mình (CKD đôi khi vẫn chưa làm tốt điều này). Nếu điện thoại hoặc nhắn tin v.v.. thì nên xem lúc đó là mấy giờ, đề phòng lúc đó CKD đang bị đè thì không vui chút nào.

- Trao đổi trong lúc CKD đang bận việc. CKD có thói quen làm việc rất tập trung, do đó việc hỏi hay tám chuyện lúc đang làm việc CKD rất hạn chế.

- Một số bạn thì liên lạc & làm việc với CKD rất trực tiếp. Yêu cầu ngay CKD cung ứng dịch vụ sửa chữa hay cung cấp gì đó. Phần lớn trong số đó CKD đều từ chối. Không phải vì chảnh.. mà vì muốn các bạn đó tìm được nhà cung cấp phù hợp hơn.
--- Với những bạn yêu cầu giới thiệu dịch vụ: CKD hầu hết không tin tưởng vào các dịch vụ giá rẻ, nên chẵng dám giới thiệu. Những người có trách nhiệm thì hầu hết không có thời gian.
--- CKD cung cấp dịch vụ chất lượng cao và đương nhiên giá cũng cao.. nên phần nhiều cũng không phù hợp với nhu cầu của phần lớn các bạn là rẻ mà chất lượng.
--- Một số bạn CKD giải thích và hướng dẫn cho các bạn phương pháp tự chuẩn đoán và tự khắc phục. Nhưng phần lớn tỏ ra không tin tưởng và nghĩ đó là CKD từ chối khéo. Đúng là CKD từ chối vì những việc ấy các bạn có thể tự thực hiện, và cũng không cần phải tin tưởng vào lang băm và tiền mất tật mang.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, hoitm, Huudong, kametoco, Luyến, solero

----------


## nhatson

chà, nay ai làm ông ah giận dỗi rồi, nhậu coke đi

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Ui, xin giới thiệu lão CKD là một trong những tên sư phụ mà em hay tóm nhất. Hồi đó chẳng biết lão là ai nhưng gọi ĐT hỏi là trả lời hơi bị nhiều

----------


## biết tuốt

thường thường người hỏi luôn có tâm lý " phải trả lời ngay và luôn..."  như kiểu thỏa mãn cơn khát  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  không đáp ứng được cái đâm cáu hị hị

----------

CKD, hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> thường thường người hỏi luôn có tâm lý " phải trả lời ngay và luôn..."  như kiểu thỏa mãn cơn khát  không đáp ứng được cái đâm cáu hị hị


Tâm lý chung của số đông mà lị  :Big Grin: .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## ducduy9104

he he cái cảm giác đang mơ ngủ mà có điện thoại, thì chỉ muốn vất cái đt vào cầu tiêu và ... xả nước  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD

----------


## elenercom

Có gì không bít là tui hỏi ngay ông nầy. Rất nhiệt tình và cái gì cũng biết nhé ( trừ chuyện gái mú thôi) kakaka.





> thường thường người hỏi luôn có tâm lý " phải trả lời ngay và luôn..."  như kiểu thỏa mãn cơn khát  không đáp ứng được cái đâm cáu hị hị

----------

biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

phim tình cảm ướt át nhất trong ngày , nhậu đê , chú bị nguời ta ghét còn tui bị chửi nè , nhưng tui được cái thẳng tính , cái gì chỉ thì nói , còn cái gì giấu nói giấu hehehe.... không sợ . 

Em nghĩ nhanh nhất là gọi dt để được giải đáp , còn hiểu rõ nhất là tạo cái chủ đề để hỏi , nhưng qua chủ đề sẽ đóng học phí nhiều nhất nhưng sẽ rõ ràng nhất , rất đáng giá.

----------

CKD, Gamo, hung1706, kametoco

----------


## cnclaivung

ui, mất tiêu đâu giờ lên tự sự vậy cụ, mỗi người có mỗi kĩ năng sống, chơi bạn hiểu bạn mới chơi....xã giao là 1 chuyện, bạn bè là một chuyện...cụ tính nóng võ công cao thì thiếu gì đối thủ chọt lét...ngay khi tui mới gặp cụ tui cũng e dè khép nép dị...nhưng 2 lần thì khác, 3 lần lại khác nữa....à thì ra tính cụ thế...vô tư đi, cứ hàn huyên tào lao mây gió cho qua ngày, còn khi chính thức học hỏi hay hợp tác thì ta vô vấn đề bằng con đường thẳng, hỹ cụ...

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Ai em không biết chứ cụ CKD em nghĩ top 1 trong những người nhiệt tình nhất cái diễn đàn này.

Nghe đâu phong phanh cũng dạng khai quốc công thần  :Cool: , vẫn còn giữ được lửa và ngày càng lên, cỡ này là quá OK rồi, mấy bác còn than phiền nỗi gì.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## Luyến

em có thấy cụ ấy chẳnh đâu nhể? hôm trước em đi mua đồng nát cùng với cụ xê ca đê này cụ ấy còn mách em là cầm xi mát phôn theo cần thì bỏ ra tra thông tin luôn. ah còn cái này nữa chứ hehe em hỏi là thế CKD nghĩa là gì cụ ấy cũng trả lời luôn hehe 

đố các cụ biết CKD là gì?

----------

CKD

----------


## GORLAK

E cũng đc dịp gặp bác CKD 1 vài tiếng đồng hồ, nói chung là chia sẽ cũng dữ dội, khóc than cũng ko phải ít. Đánh giá của riêng e: thuộc típ người hay nói, nhưng mà ko đúng đài thì mơ nha, kakakka. Rất khoái chia sẽ nhưng ng tiếp thu có cái kiểu chỉ mong moi móc thì xin kiếm ng khác. 

Còn ai chê trách bác CKD giấu nghề thì cũng xin thưa luôn: có những cái nói đc và có những cái ko nói đc, nhé, ko phải cứ mong mình hỏi là có ng trl, cho nên chỉ nên hỏi những cái cơ bản, còn đụng vô nồi cơm thì nên né, hỏi ko đc rồi lại quay ra trách ng khác thế là ko đáng mặt nam nhi.

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

> đố các cụ biết CKD là gì?


Em biết... em biết... có nghe anh Hòe nói

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## GORLAK

Đâu mà đen dữ a, e thấy giống y nhưng mà da trắng chứ =))

----------


## CKD

Chẵng qua hôm nay CKD tress nặng, vì cẫu thả không chịu tìm hiểu từ A - Z mà tài lanh chỉ đọc A rồi đoán Z nên thiệt hại kha khá. Ngâm thì đã ngâm rồi.. nhưng chưa cứu được. Muốn cứu thì phải bỏ ra thêm kha khá gấp 3-4 lần khoảng đã chi  :Smile: . Nên đang sót của. Lại nhận vài cuộc gọi không đâu nên khí hỏa bốc lên, tủi thân lên viết cái bài tự sự ấy mà.

Cảm ơn anh em bạn hữu xa gần đã quan tâm

----------


## cuong

trời! ai cũng như mấy lão niên thì vợ con có mà đói, lòng người khó mà ở cho vừa , anh A thì ý khác anh B thì ý khác, thôi đường dưới chân bác thì bác cứ đi, stress gì bác. chúc bác có ít bài viết hay thôi cho vợ con được nhờ hihihihi.

----------


## Luyến

> Em biết... em biết... có nghe anh Hòe nói


Đính kèm 14721

...........................................

----------


## anhcos

Tay này ngồi nhậu một chặp mới lộ bí kíp được. Được cái lúc nào có thắc mắc là trả lời nhiệt tình luôn.

----------


## ppgas

Uhm, cũng khó thiệt... 
Sự tung hứng những quả bóng mưu cầu: gia đình, bạn bè, thú vui, sức khoẻ... 
Tung như thế nào là một nghệ thuật. Ưu tiên là đừng làm rơi những quả bóng của riêng bạn.
Chúc vui, ckd!  :Smile:

----------


## Huudong

Bác CKD lông mượt quá ! kaka

----------


## Gamo

Keke, ai cũng khen CKD đẹp cha, lông mượti!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## son_heinz

CKD là ai?
Cách đây khoảng 10-20 năm thì khắp phố phường ai cũng biết. Có giá lắm nên xếp vào hàng sang chảnh là đúng ùi
Cứ 18h hàng ngày là có cả 1 đội quân đi rao bán tên bác ấy, 500đ/tờ mà tờ đó chưa có chữ ký của bác ấy đâu .

CHẾT KẢ ĐÊ...............CHẾT KẢ ĐÊ.................CHẾT KẢ ĐÊ

----------


## viet tran

Lúc em mới gia nhập môn cnc.trên diễn đàn cncprovn.com về kỹ thuật lắp ráp máy.em thấy bác CKD luôn hướng dẫn nhiệt tình hơn mấy bác trên diễn đàn mà, có những kinh nghiệm nào mà bác ấy sưu tầm và nguiêm cứu bác CKD điều đem lên diễn đàn chia sẻ và trao đổi kinh nghiệm

----------

